# SPSS Syntaxeditor und die Suchfunktion



## SamGamgee (26. November 2008)

Benutzt hier noch wer SPSS 15.0?

Mein Problem damit: Ich habe eine etwas größere Syntax, in der ich mich nur per Suchfunktion zurechtfinde - die aber genau einmal die Syntax durchsucht, aber sobald sie einmal am Ende angekommen ist ein fröhliches "Nicht gefunden" äußert bei Begriffen, die 2 Sekunden vorher noch gefunden wurden.
Neu öffnen der Syntax löst das Problem,. aber das geht mir auf die Dauer extrem auf die Eier.

Ideen? =(


----------

